# swell.gr : Opel Corsa OPC Zaino Enhancement Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody

During this week, it was booked an Opel Corsa OPC in Swell Detail Store.










The purpose of its owners visit was an optical enhancement and protection detail, and an interior sprush up. Cleaning and protecting the engine compartment, was also in my detailing schedule.

My gloves on. and ready for the dirty work :




























Some more shine on the heat shield with Britemax Easy Cut.










Britemax Black Max on the hood, to revive its lost shine. Sealed then with Zaino Z-8 Grand Finale.










Meguiars M40. my old favorite love. took care for dressing the plastics in the engine compartment.










Next in line were the wheeles... Bleeding to clean :























































Sealing the wheels with Nanolex Premium Selant was necessary sealing them after the cleaning process :










Third task was Corsa's interior :

Vacuuming the interior, Cleaned all interior plastics, seats, and carpet with APC, to continue dressing all the plastics with Britemax Interior Dressing Natural Glosss.
Leather, of the Recaro seat, was taken care, by the Zaino twins, Z-9 + Z-10 = LFE


















































































































































































Main dish time... Paint depth readings and claying...














































Polishes and polishers, pads and MF towels in line, and ready for polishing.

Some 50/50's


























































































Before and after photos :
































































































































































































































































Finishing the polishing session, result is good, but no one was hurt with a bit more shine. BIG GUNS took over, the new Wet Glaze 2.0, latest addition in my armory.










Zaino Z-FX mixing bottles out and necessary Zaino Z-2 inside.... Some drops of magic potion , good shake, and my sunglasses on, to seal the OPC.










3 layers of Zaino Z-2, with Zaino Z-6 in between, took the whole thing in another dimension...



















In the end one final wipedown with my beloved Zaino Z8 Grand Finale and ready to deliver it to its owner, the next morning.




























Final photos:

















































































































































And some sun shots next morning.




































































































Thanks for watching and you enjoyed as much as i did :thumb:

mike


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work as always looks great, nice colour as well, what did you use on the lights as great finish


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

nice work there:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Mike.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..fantastic work done as always :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Mike.


Thanks a lot Aaron :thumb:



jamie s said:


> nice work there:thumb:


Thanks Jamie :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..fantastic work done as always :thumb:


Thanks for your kind comment Tony 



Derekh929 said:


> Great work as always looks great, nice colour as well, what did you use on the lights as great finish


Thanks a lot Derek :thumb: , for the lights first i used D300 with MF pad, and for the finish Zaino Z2 .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate.


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

stunning work as always my friend!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love it nice car and nice work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate.





boomboom said:


> stunning work as always my friend!





ArcticVXR said:


> Love it nice car and nice work


Thank you guys for the kind comments :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great write up and work mike. Well done


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent work Mike:argie::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mike and this is the money shot for me :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Τhank you very much for your kind words Rui :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work Mike
Final photos are awesome
Congrats


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Nice work, fantastic result Mike.
And I agree with the rest here,,,,,the final photos are awesome !!!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice Mike end result is fantastic.
Simon


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic job!Fantastic.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

stefstef said:


> Great work Mike
> Final photos are awesome
> Congrats





Pavlosgreece said:


> Nice work, fantastic result Mike.
> And I agree with the rest here,,,,,the final photos are awesome !!!





Wax Attack said:


> Very nice Mike end result is fantastic.
> Simon





nuberlis said:


> Absolutely fantastic job!Fantastic.


Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thats stuning fella fair play


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job as always Mike :thumb:

This is my favourite shot http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv159/swellmike/corsa_opc_Z/FIN_OUT/DSC_0713.jpg

Mario*


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

nice work Mike!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Wettest finish up to date Mike!!!!

Looks like its a car made out of glass!!!

Again hats off Mike!


----------

